# d'ailleurs



## Nikem

Hola. ¿Cómo se traduce “d’ailleurs” en esta frase? Se me ocurren dos opciones muy diferentes: “por lo demás” o “por otra parte” y  "de los demás":



  « Les esclaves seraient remplacés par des machines et un petit group de citoyens égaux, semblables, indépendants *d’ailleurs *et inutiles les uns aux autres, serait devenu la totalité des hommes civilisés. »

  “Los esclavos, serían remplazados por máquinas y un pequeño grupo de ciudadanos iguales, semejantes, *independientes de los demás/por cierto independientes *e inútiles unos a otros, constituiría la to­talidad de los hombres civilizados”


----------



## Cuddy

Me parece que la frase _d'ailleurs_ puede interpretarse en ese contexto en cualquiera de las dos acepciones:  indicador de lugar físico distinto, y refuerzo inclusivo ligeramente adversativo. Para saber cuál de las dos elegir, se debería saber más sobre la intención del autor o el contexto.

_... independientes del exterior ...
... por otra parte independientes ...
_


----------



## GOODVIEW

Pienso que estas dos definiciones de _d'ailleurs_ te podrán ayudar:

_D'ailleurs:
a) Loc. adv. de phrase. Indique le changement de plan logique et permet d'ajouter un élément nouveau sans rapport nécessaire avec ce que l'on vient de dire. 

b) Loc. adv. portant sur un adj. ou un part. Permet d'introduire une notation qualificative nouvelle, mais non absolument indispensable_

Talvez _además_ quedaria bién...


----------



## Nikem

Cuddy said:


> Me parece que la frase _d'ailleurs_ puede interpretarse en ese contexto en cualquiera de las dos acepciones:  indicador de lugar físico distinto, y refuerzo inclusivo ligeramente adversativo. Para saber cuál de las dos elegir, se debería saber más sobre la intención del autor o el contexto.
> 
> _... independientes del exterior ...
> ... por otra parte independientes ...
> _



Justamente es ésto lo que me complica: que haya dos posibilidades que quepan perfectamente.
De todas maneras "independientes del exterior" me parece una buena opción.

Porque si usando "d'ailleurs" quisiera dar el sentido de además o por otra parte, ¿no hubiera escrito el autor "d'ailleurs indépendants" en lugar de "indépendants d'ailleurs"? Eso descartaría la opción "por otra parte" y sus respectivas paráfrasis...


----------



## GOODVIEW

"Indépendants d'ailleurs" tiene el mismo sentido que al revés y significa _además_ o _en realidad_ en esta frase. El texto no habla de territorio pero de ciudadanos. Si no se habla de un lugar específico, de un espacio o territorio, lo que sea, los ciudadanos serian independientes del exterior de adonde?

Où sont-ils, les français?


----------



## merchey

Bonjour,

Supongo que el autor a querido subrayar "independientes", yo pondría "independientes por cierto"...

Une française 
Saludo
Merchey


----------



## Nikem

"Del exterior" se referiría a todo lo que no es ese ciudadano mismo.
De todas maneras, prefiero ir a lo seguro, porque por otro lado no se le puede preguntar qué quiso decir al autor porque está muerto.

"Por cierto ndependientes" entonces...

¡Gracias!


----------



## tesuka

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Dos personajes dialogan en café, un hombre y una mujer, está ha sido sorprendida por él espiándolo y sin embargo se lo toma con humor. En un momento le dice:

*C'était à vous de l'dire d'ailleurs*

Tentative

*Fue hasta que digas lo contrario*

El diálogo es de Nina Companéez de  Adorable Menteuse


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues estarían bien los diálogos anteriores, porque, así, no se entiende. (¿Decir qué cosa?)

La frase significa, textualement: Además, le tocaba a Ud. decirlo.
No lo que propones.
Saludos, ayúdanos a ayudarte.


----------



## tesuka

Pero *¿dire d'ailleurs *no es decir lo contrario?
Estoy confundido*, * la pongo en contexto entonces:

Ca aurait pu très mal se terminer pour vous ma petite bonnefemme. Heureusement je suis arrivé à temps. *C'était à vous de l'dire d'ailleurs*. Tiens, ça me donne faim*.

*Aide et Merci pour tout


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

tesuka said:


> Pero *¿dire d'ailleurs *no es decir lo contrario? No, no...
> 
> Estoy confundido*, *la pongo en contexto entonces:
> 
> Ca aurait pu très mal se terminer pour vous ma petite bonnefemme. Heureusement je suis arrivé à temps. *C'était à vous de l'dire d'ailleurs*. Tiens, ça me donne faim*.*
> 
> Aide et Merci pour tout


 
Pues lo mismo... Además, le tocaba a Ud. decirlo.

(Supongo que: se terminer mal, pero no queda claro aún)


----------



## tesuka

Lo entendería así...

Eso podría haber terminado muy mal para usted, mi buena dama. Afortunadamente, llegué a tiempo. Además, le tocaba a usted decirlo (que llegué a tiempo).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

tesuka said:


> Lo entendería así...
> 
> Eso podría haber terminado muy mal para usted, mi buena dama. Afortunadamente, llegué a tiempo. Además, le tocaba a usted decirlo (que llegué a tiempo).


 
Pues ya'stás peinado pa'trás, como decimos en México.

Saludos.


----------



## tesuka

Gracias Juan Jacob, muy amable de tu parte.


----------



## Birlibirloque

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour a tous,
Je vous donne le contexte et les solutions que j'ai trouvé mais aucune me satisfait complètement. Merci de votre aide. 


_Le capitaine a donc tout intérêt à faire charger son bateau au maximum pour amener à terre la plus grande quantité de poissons.
C’est *d’ailleurs* ce qu’il a dit, le capitaine du thonier, lorsqu’on lui a demandé pourquoi, ce jour-là, ayant vu, pas loin de la cage à thons, l’espèce de rafiot s’en aller à la dérive et bientôt faire naufrage, puis les hommes apparaître dans la mer, pourquoi donc il ne les avait pas pris à bord. 
_
Eso fue lo que dijo/
Así mismo lo dijo /
Por cierto, eso fue lo que dijo/
Por lo menos eso es lo que dijo/
Fue tal cual lo que dijo /
Y fue eso lo que dijo /
De hecho, es lo que dijo/
Así fue como lo afirmó


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo optaría por: “eso fue, además, lo que dijo”, aunque supongo que “por cierto” o incluso “de hecho” también podrían ser buenas soluciones.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Birlibirloque

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo optaría por: “eso fue, además, lo que dijo”, aunque supongo que “por cierto” o incluso “de hecho” también podrían ser buenas soluciones.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



Gracias. Si digo _además_ es como si añado algo a lo que ya he dicho, pero no es el caso. Es el principio del relato.


----------



## Paquita

Sugiero (pero no soy "nativa"): fue precisamente lo que dijo.

Lo que quieres expresar es que tú y él habéis llegado a la misma conclusión sin haberos concertado. Tienes que subrayar la coincidencia y evitar que parezca una cita, por lo que descarto: _Eso fue lo que dijo/Así mismo lo dijo /Así fue como lo afirmó_. Descarto también	_			Por lo menos eso es lo que dijo/_ que da a entender que no estás conforme (es lo que dijo pero no es mi opinión, lo que contradice la frase anterior)


----------



## Birlibirloque

Estaba precisamente pensando en algo así: fue justo lo que dijo o fue precisamente lo que dijo.
Es la opción que más me convence.
Gracias.


----------



## swift

Birlibirloque said:


> Gracias. Si digo _además_ es como si añado algo a lo que ya he dicho, pero no es el caso. Es el principio del relato.


Me parece que te estás quedando en la superficie.  Del _Diccionario Salamanca_ (el subrayado es mío):


> *además
> 
> *Se usa para introducir algo que se añade a lo dicho o algo que se apoya en lo que se ha dicho anteriormente.


Tal como en francés, ese “además” es enfático. Veamos lo que dice la _Nueva gramática_:


> § 30.13 Conectores discursivos adverbiales (II). Clases semánticas.
> 
> § 30.13a [...]
> 1. Aditivos y de precisión o particularización: _a decir verdad, además, análogamente, aparte, asimismo_ [...]
> 
> § 30.13c El grupo _1_ corresponde a los conectores discursivos adverbiales que introducen información añadida a la ya presentada, a menudo como colofón o apostilla de alguna progresión argumentativa.


Ahora veamos lo que dicen el Larousse y el TLFi:


> _D'ailleurs_, s'emploie comme adverbe de liaison pour indiquer une considération incidente : _Il avait manifestement tort ; d'ailleurs, il n'a pas osé insister_ [...]
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/ailleurs/1914/locution
> *incident *_adj _Qui a lieu d'une manière accessoire, qui rompt le cours normal de quelque chose : _Question incidente_.
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/incident/42244?q=incident#42152
> D'ailleurs.
> a) Loc. adv. de phrase. Indique le changement de plan logique et permet d'ajouter un élément nouveau sans rapport nécessaire avec ce que l'on vient de dire.
> 
> http://cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/ailleurs




Habiendo expuesto lo anterior, considero que hay suficientes elementos para valorar la adecuación de dicho adverbio a la traducción que te ocupa. Pero sin ninguna clase de dogmatismo, claro está; hay un componente de sensibilidad y de intuición lingüística que no se puede obviar.

La opción que te da Paquita también me parece adecuada.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Birlibirloque said:


> *De hecho, es lo que dijo/ *


----------



## Boujailles

_D'ailleurs_, littéralement, fait référence à la *localisation*, cas auquel on pourrait la rendre par _de un otro lugar_, voire _de fuera _(chanson "Elle est d'ailleurs" : "Ella es _de otro lugar_".
Dans les autres cas, _d'ailleurs_ est une *expression idiomatique *typique du français et dont la traduction est délicate et dépend du contexte (voir la
les références citées par swift). L'idée générale est _así mismo, además, por cierto_... C'est même parfois plutôt une simple ponctuation non signifiante dans le discours. La traduction _a propósito _donnée par WR est peu satisfaisante pour le cas général.


----------

